

Git Vs SVN - josephmisiti
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/161541/svn-vs-git

======
xxqs
git, of course.

here I summarized some points which I needed to explain to my customers:
[http://txlab.wordpress.com/2011/12/02/moving-from-
subversion...](http://txlab.wordpress.com/2011/12/02/moving-from-subversion-
to-git/)

------
happypeter
git is obviously the right choice, and for me, svn is just for those who are
not smart enough to use git.

